# Curiosity: 3 Phase grinders



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone ever had a 3 phase grinder and set it up to run on Single phase?

Sure, I know we would be talking about single dosing with a real beast of a machine but it IS doable using a few electrical bits & pieces.... and without buying expensive controllers.

Hence the question


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

think its been done on a robur before, which grinder have you been tinkering with?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

You will probably severly cut down the available power and torque of the motor if you re-wire it for single phase. Just bear that in mind when it stalls the first time









T.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't have a 3 ph machine here...... It is just me wondering late at night and thinking that with such a large membership here surely someone has had a go playing with that box of old capacitors and switches and stuff.

If you can get the capacitance right (by measuring the voltages) surely torque will be there in spades? You could also think in similar vein to cap start cap run.

I wonder what might be found lurking online for cheap.


----------

